# dragon pk



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

look at this dragon plakat! i couldnt believe my eyes when i saw him at a pet store. theres a rip on the dorsal fin but i'll heal him right up. im so ecstatic about him.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

THERE IS no way you got him from a pet store. I wanna live in canada now!!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

No way! He is beyond stunning. I want to live where you live!


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

im as shocked as you are. the petstore carries mainly vts and the occasional cts. but today, i saw a few black plakats along with deltas that are hm wannabes.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

AH!!! It gives me hope that I will some day find my dream fish in a pet store.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

He looks better then some of those aquabid fish! PLEASE tell me your going to breed him!!!!!!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Whoa...... that is one amazing looking fish. You really found a beauty. 

Congrats!!


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

my thoughts exactly when i bought him. he is an aquabid quality fish at a fraction of the cost minus the transhipping.

as far as breeding goes, im gonna hold off until i can figure out if its possible to transform him into a ct.


----------



## flying fish (Sep 30, 2009)

:shock:
-steals-
He is so pretty, breed him!
:33


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

WOW, i saw one like that on aquabid for liek 50 bux before...

ur a lucky guy!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Wow! What a lucky find!!! He does look like an aquabid fish!


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

hes great


----------



## Rohland (Aug 20, 2009)

Beautiful where did you get him?
OMG I want one so badly!


----------



## Ariel1719 (Mar 29, 2009)

yeahh and where from ontario are you in?! i saw a beautiful blue & white HM at a local petstore i spazzed!


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

i got him at the hamilton big al's.


----------



## Rain Drop (Jul 4, 2009)

edit;; oops nvm!
You answered my question ;3


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Wow! You my friend, are very lucky. He is definitely an aquabid fish!


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

i dreamed about him last night.... want... so....bad.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Lol AlexXx! That's pretty bad!! Although, I used to dream about my boys too :3


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

You shouldv'e seen me when I found my Dragon HM, he has a litte lighter coloring than yours. But WOW that is one fish!! Are you going to breed him?


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

L. U. C. K. Y !!!!
I am going to steal him!


----------

